# Can any 1 do me a daily diet 4 bulking up with out a fat belly plzzzzzzz



## Elevated (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey guys can any 1 do me a good bulking diet plan plz. Had a look on the forum but i dont get it (a bit think lol). Any help would be great 

PS i dont like peanut butter


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Use an online food log like www.fitday.com, add the foods you eat or choose from the ones already on the site, and work out your macros. Which bit of it don't you get out of interest?


----------



## Elevated (Apr 16, 2011)

iI didnt get how many cals i should b haveing a day protien fats etc


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Dude people charge good money for that sort of service. You obviously haven't looked cos there's plenty of free info available! We're here for fine-tuning, clarification etc; not to waste our time doing everything for you because you can't be bothered!

PS I like peanut butter.


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Aim for 1.5g Protein per lb of bodyweight, carbs around 2g per lb bodyweight, fats should make up around 20% of your overall kcals. Obviously as you progress you should adjust your diet, increase or decrease where necessary.


----------



## Elevated (Apr 16, 2011)

i told u i was a bit think thanx 4 taking the ****


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you can send me money through paypal

http://www.john-hodgson.com/tips-for-gaining-muscle.htm


----------



## Elevated (Apr 16, 2011)

Re: Can any 1 do me a daily diet 4 bulking up with out a fat belly plzzzzzzz

Aim for 1.5g Protein per lb of bodyweight, carbs around 2g per lb bodyweight, fats should make up around 20% of your overall kcals. Obviously as you progress you should adjust your diet, increase or decrease where necessary

thanx 4 helping bud


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

AlasTTTair said:


> Dude people charge good money for that sort of service. You obviously haven't looked cos there's plenty of free info available! We're here for fine-tuning, clarification etc; not to waste our time doing everything for you because you can't be bothered!
> 
> PS I like peanut butter.


spot on.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

I'd do you a diet for a bj under the covers from your mrs, tell her don't worry I dont have spots on my nob


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DiamondDixie said:


> I'd do you a diet for a bj under the covers from your mrs, tell her don't worry I dont have spots on my nob


tell her i do and she can lick them


----------



## Elevated (Apr 16, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> I'd do you a diet for a bj under the covers from your mrs, tell her don't worry I dont have spots on my nob


Thats coz your nob is the spot


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Also have a look for a little book called a Calorie Counter, gives you breakdowns of lots of food macros including many branded products. Bottom line though, you really have to get to know food and work out what it is you like to eat, then work out if it fits in your overall diet plan (and if it's healthy!) No-one on here can really help with that as we all like different things, some people like eggs, some hate chicken, some like oats etc...


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

firstly you'll need to weigh yourself, i.e if you weigh 90kg or 200lbs you're protein needs will be 1.5g per lb of bodyweight so 200lb x 1.5 = 300g protein a day. as for carbs and fats it will depend on your metabolism and how you react on each but a guideline is 1.5-2g carbs per lb of bodyweight so 300-400g carbs and guideline for fats 0.5g per lb so 100g fats a day but this is a very basic guideline.

split each into 6 meals a day so per meal it will 50g protein, 50-65g carbs and around 15g fats per meal (except post workout when you only need protein and simple carbs for an insulin spike)

tbh all this is so easily available all over the net.


----------



## Elevated (Apr 16, 2011)

thanx 4 helpng guys

ricky23

adsdj


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Elevated said:


> Thats coz your nob is the spot


Sh1t is that what that is, I kept squeezing it and this white puss kept coming out I had no idea before.


----------



## Elevated (Apr 16, 2011)

lmao


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

DiamondDixie, is the adult lounge? Keep it clean please, pun intended.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Elevated said:


> i told u i was a bit think thanx 4 taking the ****


I don't know what "a bit think" means, but if you mean "a bit thick", then you may be correct.

Nonetheless, there's a difference between being stupid and being lazy. If both apply to you, that sucks man; sorry  .


----------

